# HOW-TO. mplayerplug-in en OPERA en 1 minuto :)

## zorth

hola. andaba mosqueado buscando como tener el mplayerplug-in en opera, el unico navegador que uso, sin tener que comerme mozilla, gtk, gecko-sdk etc etc etc y anda compilando como un enano. por fin, di con la solucion y es bien sencilla  :Razz: 

por pasos.

1. si no tenemos opera, lo emergemos: emerge -v opera

2. si no tenemos aun mplayer, lo emergemos tambien: emerge -v mplayer (vigilad las use, es buena idea dar soporte a todos los codecs que vayamos a querer usar)

3. si no tenemos aun flash macromedia, lo emergemos: emerge -v netscape-flash

4. visitad la pagina → http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=mplayerplug-in

5. bajad el ultimo disponible rpm, actualmente este → mplayerplug-in-3.40-fc6.i386.rpm

6. si no teneis la herramienta rpm2targz, emergerla → emerge -v rpm2targz ( son solo 2kbs de descarga )

7. rpm2targz mplayerplug-in-3.40-fc6.i386.rpm ( que creara el paquete mplayerplug-in-3.40-fc6.i386.tar.gz )

8. tar zxvf mplayerplug-in-3.40-fc6.i386.tar.gz

9. creara dos directorios: etc y usr donde la hemos descomprimido asi que vamos al usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  y vemos que ahi estan los plugins ya compilados xDDDDD para i386 los cuales, valen para todas las arquitecturas x86 y x86_64 como la mia, si tenemos emulacion de 32bits  :Smile: 

10. como root:

cp * /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins

cp /opt/netscape/plugins/* /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins

11. ahora, tenemos todos los codecs en nuestro opera, asi que abrimos opera, picamos en herramientas, opciones, avanzado, contenido, opciones de los conectores, cambiar ruta e IMPORTANTE!!!!!!!!

* DESPICAMOS LAS RUTAS EXISTENTES QUE APUNTEN A OTRO PATH DONDE BUSCAR CODECS QUE NO SEA LA PROPIA DE OPERA:

/opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins

si tenemos amsn, podemos dejar el path de busqueda que apunta a amsn, pero sobre todo!!!!! las que apunten a NETSCAPE u otros navegadores deben ser DESPICADAS!!!!!

hecho esto, le damos a ok, buscar nuevo y....... jejeje.... a ver videos en todas partes con opera  :Smile: 

espero que a alguien le sirva de ayuda  :Smile: 

saludos.[/code]

----------

## German3D

Como te lo curras =) Voi a probar!

EDIT: Ya veo videos =) =) =)

----------

## achaw

Muy bueno. No soy usuario de opera ni de cerca pero esto es interesante, no lo creia posible.

Saludos

EDIT

------------------

Podrias borrar el otro post referido a esto, zorth, ya que quedo medio "descolgado".

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tengo mplayer-plugin en Opera desde hace bastante rato ya, no recuerdo bien como fué que lo hice funcionar pero lo que si, fue un gran dolor de cabeza... Muy probablemente algo parecido al procedimiento que has explicado.

Justamente, me disponía a instalar un nuevo gentoo en otro pc, me viene bárbaro.

Dede ya lo agendo en mis favoritos a este hilo y voto este mensaje para que lo agreguen al sticky de las mejores guias!

Se agradece...

----------

## i92guboj

¿Hay alguna razón por la que no uses el mplayerplug-in de portage?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

De mayo a esta parte, no recuerdo exactamente que era lo que fallaba, pero algo fallaba con el mplayerplug-in de portage en x86... Creo que era reproduciendo quicktime.

En x86_64 en otras pc (tampoco recuerdo como fué exactamente) pero nunca conseguí acoplar el pluguin con opera y terminé usando seamonkey o firefox cuando quiero ver este tipo de contenidos embebidos, que por suerte es casi nunca.

Salud!

----------

## ekz

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> ¿Hay alguna razón por la que no uses el mplayerplug-in de portage?

 

Seguramente para no compilar a firefox ni a sus amigos   :Razz: 

----------

